# Need your fursona's!



## Nathan Arngorn (Feb 10, 2009)

I've decided to write a battle series, using some of your people's fursona's! I think I'll stop accepting characters in one week. If you want your character entered in the battes/tournament, Please include the following information.

Name: (PLEASE!!!)
A description of your character: (Species, Gender, Personality, etc. The more I have to work with the better)
Height: (You don't give me it, you're going to be 2 feet tall.)
Weight:
Powers: also anything else that they might use in battle. Poisons, Swords, Guns, etc.)
Fraitilities: (Weaknesses for you people with not much of a vocabulary)
Any other information that you'd like me to know about your character:
​


----------



## Shouden (Feb 10, 2009)

You can use my Character Laura Graives, the description is as follows

*Full Name:* Laura Marileen Graives
*Hero Name:* Night Wind
*Powers:* Super Strength, Quick Healing, Enhanced Reflexes
*Height:* 5'9
*Weight:* 118lbs
*Breast Size:* 36b
*Eye Color:* Emerald Green
*Fur Color:* Jet Black
*Specie:* Wolf
*Jobs Held:* Artist, Profiler and Exotic Dancer
*Sexual Orientation:* Bisexual
*Relatives:* Nicole Graives (sister), Thomas Saunders (biological father), Amanda Graives (mother/deceased) Whitney Wienhardt (cousin), Heather Wienhardt (aunt), Joseph Wienhardt (uncle), Erica Jones (cousin), Steven Weinhardt (cousin), Robert Maxwell (cousin).
*Other Abilities*: Martial arts mastery of ninjitsu, shoalin, and capeoria. Expert with various weapons, especially swords, knifes and daggers as well as sias and ninja claws.
*Favorite Weapons:* Sword
*Weaknesses:* Allergies to flowers. Mildly protective of her girlfriend, and overly protective of her daughter.
*Costume:* ninja uniform with modifications to hold her pistols, a couple swords and various knifes and daggers
*Daily Clothes: *shirt and jeans..


*Notes:* Laura is trained in Ninjitsu, Shoulin and Capoeria. She also has some skill as a Profiler (she has always been good at noticing details which comes out in her art work and made her a great profiler), but quit to start her primary passion of art.

Laura loves to help others when she can. Her father is Cory Stahl, a coyote who brutally killed her mother and sister. It was Laura who gave him the nickname of Evil. In a confrontation shortly after receiving her powers, Laura's katana made a nice cut across Cory's right eye, forcing him to get the eye removed. (It was actually sliced in half, by the way.) This also left a nasty scar across the eye.
Out of rage for what her father did, Laura now seeks revenge on him and his partner, a red dragon named Anthony Barns or Darkness. To be sure she could kill Darkness, Laura made a sword that is strong enough to cut through his tough skin. One the blade itself, Laura engraved in Japanese kanji: "With this sword, Darkness will fall" as a promise to herself.

Anyways, she's spunky and tough. (I half modeled her personality off of Major Motoko from Ghost in the Sell, but added some personality quirks of my own.) She likes to call cigarettes cancer canes. And she's usually pretty calm and collected, save when she is crossed, then she uses her brilliant mind and training to seek her revenge.

Laura is a master of stealth, and her enhanced reflexes make her a very tough opponent. Because of her natural talent to notice things was heightened during her martial arts training, it is very hard to hide anything from her. She uses all five of her senses with great skill, being able to detect and assess the slightest change in sight, sound, smell, touch and/or taste. Because of her great skills, and her abilities, there aren't very many who will risk going up against her in a battle. It is why they call her Night Wind, and why some have come to call her "Blood Wind."

Umm...I think that's it, I will add more stuff as I think of it.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 11, 2009)

Name: Sparky Lucario

A description of your character: Sparky is a Red Lucario who is 5'7 tall, weighs 119lbs & has long black hair that goes below his neck.

Sparky is the type of the guy who'll act all quiet at 1st, but then he'll burst into life ... usually by doing something completely random ... He'll do anything for a laugh, wheather that is trying to pick-up up pigdeons or even shouting 'Bogies' in a public place ... he can torment anyone with anything ... but from that crazy exterior there is a shy & friendly Furson

he is always there for his friends, or if someone is feeling lonely & needs someone ... he will listen to what you have to say, even if it doesnt mean anything to him ... he likes to have fun & enjoy himself, wheather thats being stupid, or just having a laugh at something completely random.

Sparky also has a strange habit of watching other people & if he finds them interesting, he'll try & befriend them.

In his spare time, he likes listening to his favourite band, Queen ... aswell as talk to his friends by any means he can ... he also has a keen interest in sports, wheather it is American Football to Badminton, he'll have a go ...... but his mainly hobby is collecting & playing Yu-Gi-Oh! - TCG ... he will build alot of decks, with the near enough the same amount of cards in, but no matter what deck he uses, he can use it very well.

Sparky will break into song at any time, which makes him a strange Furson to be around, but in the end, he's always there for you.

Height: 5"7

Weight: 119lbs

Powers: Teleportation

Fraitilities: over confidence

Any other information that you'd like me to know about your character: He'll never back down from a fight ... no matter how hard the fight is


----------



## Shouden (Feb 13, 2009)

you know what, you can also use Laura's sister, Nicole. It'd be interesting to see them go at it.

here is some more information:

*Full Name*: Nicole Adrien Graives
*Hero Name:* Death
*Powers:* Flight, Supersonic Speed, Quick Healing and Super Strength
*Height:* 5'11
*Weight:* 122lbs
*Breast Size:* 34c
*Eye Color:* Sapphire Blue
*Fur Color:* Half brown and tan, half grey, black mane
*Specie:* Wolf/Coyote halfbreed
*Jobs Held:* Medical Engineer
*Sexual Orientation:* Bisexual
*Relatives:* Laura Graives (sister), Cory Stahl (biological father), Amanda Graives (mother/deceased) Whitney Wienhardt (Cousin), Heather Wienhardt (Aunt), Joseph Wienhardt (Uncle), Erica Jones (cousin), Steven Weinhardt (cousin), Robert Maxwell (cousin).
*Other Abilities:* Some Martial Arts Training. Unknown styles. Expert with various weapons.
*Favorite Weapons:* Scythe, Bow and Arrows, Staff and her "Cuff link" Blades
*Weaknesses:* Very protective of her sister. Short temper
*Costume:* crimson t-shirt, black jeans and a thick grey cloak that cements her appearance as death
*Daily Clothes:* dresses and t-shirts and jeans


----------



## Riptor (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Rex Novastar (Real name: Melvin Richmond)
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Anthropomorphic raptor
Height: 6'5
Weight: 400 pounds

*Appearance:*
- Scales: Covered in brow and green scales, with a white mohawk of feathers on his head
- Eye color: Fully brown, with slitty black pupils
- Other features: Had his paws surgically modified shortly after birth to resemble human hands more

*Clothing/Personal Style:* 
Rex wears a black leather jacket and T-shirt, under which he keeps the official Fireclaws uniform, which is made of Kevlar to protect its wearer. He wears a Fireclaws badge on his shirt for the purposes of identification at all times. He wears a pair of blue jeans, with a hole cut into them to let his tail stick out.

*Behavior and Personality:*
Rex is a confident, optimistic hero who, depending on who you ask, is either incredibly brave or incredibly stupid. What he lacks in rational decision making and experience, he makes up with pure machoness and bravery. He's extremely confident, thinking of himself as a leader type in anything he's involved in. He has a hard time considering the consequences of his actions, a nasty flaw most likely received from all the action movies, cartoons, and video games he watched and played as a child.

He loves fighting the forces of evil, and considers his job more fun than dangerous. Through all the risk of death, torture, and total annihilation he goes through every day, he wouldn't give his position up for anything.

*Skills:*
- Excellent flying skills
- Almost always confident and optimistic, no matter what situation
- Slight skill with light firearms, including pistols, machine guns, and shotguns
- Good at hand-to-hand combat, prefers using his tail over claws and fangs
- Has one-liners and comebacks for any situation

*Weaknesses:*
- Not very athletic
- Has a hard time taking anything seriously
- Quick to anger


----------



## Nathan Arngorn (Feb 17, 2009)

I need at least 8 people, so it would help me a lot if you could place some of your fighter's in this forum. I have figured out a name for the battle series. The Three Wishes Tournament.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

what do you mean by "place your fighter's in this forum"?


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 17, 2009)

Shouden said:


> what do you mean by "place your fighter's in this forum"?



Well, it looks like you're now in a Battle Royale.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice! My two ladies against two guys? Just don't let their attractiveness fool you. These two might kill you before you even know they're there.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hehe, I'm interested in how this goes. Do you mind if I put 4? (note: none of my characters are gay, and all 4 listed are the same age, 17 ) I have other characters I have in my mind too.

Name: Larc Wildfang
Description of character: Wolf, male, full of pride, hyper, courageous, risk taker, has an X-shaped scar in between his eyes, wears a black tanktop and white pants
Weight:158 pounds
Powers: Skilled spear user, can create ice and control water, arm bands for protection, can throw spear and make it come back to him.
Weakness:Fire, long ranged battles

Name: Leif Swift Nguyen (pronounced "win")
Description of character: Fox, Male, shy, naive, cowardly, but will fight if needed, intelligent, always thinks of a strategy when fighting, wears light brown v-necked t-shirt with dark brown sleeves.
Weight:148 pounds
Powers: Fights hand to hand using gloves and steel tipped boots, really fast, can create fire from his body, very agile and flexible.
Weakness: Water, heavy damage, being outnumbered

Name: Asterion
Description of character: Bull, Male, calm, quiet, very strong, defends the weak, wears a green turtleneck with a brown vest and jeans.
Weight: 180 pounds
Powers: Axe Weilder with sheild, controls Earth and everything in it (ex. plants, metals, rocks) but has a range of control, very strong.
Weaknesses: Wind and lightning, fast people.

Name: Horus
Desciption of character: Falcon, Male, has a hard time understanding other people's emotions, likes to show off, wears a long sleeve white shirt and pants with sandels.
Weight: 155 pounds
Powers: Weilds a bow and small hooked shaped sword, controls wind and lighting, can shoot arrows quickly with precision and accuracy.
Weakness: Earth, not the best in close combat, showing off leads him to trouble sometimes.

Hope I helped!


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

lol. I find it funny that I'm the only one who put women up for the challenge. Should be interesting. Asterion doesn't sound to tough for Laura or Nicole, as they're both pretty fast. that, and Laura is a master of stealth.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't forget he can use the earth as a shield and he can use plants to tangle his enemies.  Thought your characters look pretty tough to beat. I mean super strength and speed too? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

eh, Nicole's pretty tough, but her sister, Laura is tough too (although, don't get near Nicole if she starts swinging her scythe, and watch out for her arrows). But, I think Laura would win in a fight between the two. I'll have to write out an actual battle scene between them sometime...and this time it won't turn into something more.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 18, 2009)

Shouden said:


> eh, Nicole's pretty tough, but her sister, Laura is tough too (although, don't get near Nicole if she starts swinging her scythe, and watch out for her arrows). But, I think Laura would win in a fight between the two. I'll have to write out an actual battle scene between them sometime...and this time it won't turn into something more.


 
Hehe, let me know how that turns out. I have 4 more people in my head that I made but I haven't came up with names. So, I don't want to overflow Nathan with too much characters. 

Btw, Asterion's strategy is defensive, I forgot to add that.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 18, 2009)

lol. I can direct you to the first battle that turned into something else if you want. It's only a rough draft at the moment, but it's a start.

Anyways, I can't wait to see how this battle turns out.

Also, with a character that dresses like Death (Nicole...forgot to add that), I think that would be unnerving, to be honest. I mean, imagine stepping into an arena and your opponent is Death, scythe and all. You'd probably be thinking to yourself: "man, I better win this fight." or "All right, I'm not so sure about this anymore."


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, well Larc wouldn't care, Leif would be scared, Asterion probably would be scared but would then calm down, and Horus wouldn't be scared.

Yeah, I'm quite excited too


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 19, 2009)

My fursona's what?


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 19, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> My fursona's what?


 Read the first post.  Just your fursona's fighting skills if any.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Feb 20, 2009)

I suppose I'm too late for this, but I'll pop mine up anyways. This is what happens when I don't check in here for a week.

Name: Lu'alun (No last name)
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Species: Red Panda
Height: Varies, neutral height tends around just under 6'0"
Weight: 225 lbs, no matter the form.

*Appearance:*
- Ruddy brown fur like much of his race, coarse and short.
- Blue eyes like the color of pure ice.
- Keeps at least a hint of his tail in any form that he takes. Can be easily hidden unless someone is really looking for it.
- Wears medium-sized glasses almost constantly (Don't you dare break them! XP)

*Clothing/Personal Style:* 
Tends to wear relaxed fit clothes. Khaki shorts or pants, usually in the cargo style, in any of the earth tones (olive green, dark tan, terracotta). Shirts are almost always T-shirts, preferably plain, in whatever color he feels like wearing that day. His glasses are a constant feature, although they can change shape with him. 

*Behavior and Personality:*
Really seems like a laid back guy, but it's all a front. Beneath it all he's a calculator, adept at using people and situations to get what he wants. A master illusionist and shape changer of no small skill. Even battlefields that don't suit his tactics can rapidly be changed to his advantage. Favors strikes from the dark, debilitating attacks, and gorilla tactics whenever possible. When forces to stand and fight, he uses his minor summoning skills to buy time while he rattles off the incantation required for his more powerful evocation (destruction) spells.

*Skills:*
- Shape changer, also able to stretch and shrink himself up to 50% when needed.
- Master Illusionist. Able to even fool tactile senses in small amounts. 
- Minor summoner of Elementals (Air, Earth, Fire, Water). Can only summon small ones in any amount quickly. Requires a full Incantation of at least 5 lines to summon a larger one.
- Quick thinker. Can come up with a plan for most situations on the fly.
- Prolific lair. Uses physiological attacks whenever possible. (i.e: Imitating known friends, allies, ect. of his opponent)

*Weaknesses:*
- Very little direct combat power
- Flies into a Magical Rage whenever his glasses are broken. The effect of which raises his strength and ability to take damage through the roof, but he loses his ability to plan and lashes out without much thought for defense.
- Uncomfortable in very large crowds.


He's a sneaky combatant. I wonder how he'll do.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 20, 2009)

Name: Dusty

A description of your character:Male African lion.  Soldier (US Army or any other generic army if your outside the real world ).  Generally a serious guy when in combat but much more relaxed when off duty.  Can be stubborn when it comes to doing something he thinks is right.

Height: 6 feet 2 inchs 

Weight:180ish

Powers: Usual Combat gear.  M4A1 with Acog and M203 grenade luancher attachments.  Kevlar/ceramic armor, helmet, Nightvision goggles and strobes.  Trained in Infantry and 
Armored CAV (Tanks).

Fraitilities: Well.  He's only human in the fact he has no real super powers  

Any other information that you'd like me to know about your character:
He's a Staff Sargent rank.
http://www.usmilitarystuff.com/images/SSG ACU.jpg


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Name: Dusty
> 
> A description of your character:Male African lion.  Soldier (US Army or any other generic army if your outside the real world ).  Generally a serious guy when in combat but much more relaxed when off duty.  Can be stubborn when it comes to doing something he thinks is right.
> 
> ...




Haha, Dusty might win cause he has a gun and grenades. By the way, you spelled launcher wrong.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 22, 2009)

hahaha. He might. I mean, we'd probably not consider him to be a big threat and just fight each other when suddenly...BOOOM! we're all dead and he's standing there shaking his head and wondering why we all thought we were such hotshots


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wonder if he can call airstrikes?


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

Stole this from Shouden, thanks a bunch!

*Full Name:* Malakai (He has no family)

*Personality:* Peaceful (Doesn't like fighting unless he has to), Irritable, and a bit stern.

*Powers:* Proportional physical strength of a gorilla. Strong Fire Magic
*Height:* 6.9 feet tall

*Weight:* 220lbs (Most of it is muscle)

*Eye Color:* Goldfish Orange
*Fur Color:* Dark Purple

*Specie:* Chimera (Fox, Winged Fire Dragon and Gorilla)

*Jobs Held:* None, he doesn't work.

*Relatives:* None, he was artificially created

*Other Abilities*: Aided flight by his wings, use of self-trained 'Jungle Style' Martial Arts.

*Favorite Weapons:* None, he uses his fists.

*Weaknesses:* Irritability, and lack of formal martial arts training, and his most embarrassing one...Kittens.

*Costume:* None.
*Daily Clothes: *Again, none, his fur is very thick.


*Notes:* Malakai was an artificially created Chimera via sorcery, whom went Frankenstein (Hollywood version) on his creator. From his 'birth' in 1448, his 561 years of life (his body has aged only 22 years and ages 1 year every 25)has had Malakai experience many things, places, and people; that is a long time to live after all. He first learned the English language after listening in on conversations of humans on merchant ships from England to the New World, and he developed it over time. 

He learned fire magic from a sorcerer in 1550, whom ironically was the father of his creator, whom only knew that his son died in an unfortunate accident, finishing his learning of Fire magic in 1550, after the man had died. He is very proficient and powerful in it due to the fire dragon blood that flows through it, although diluted by the fox and gorilla blood that also resides.

He then later learned his martial art after being inspired by some moves from the martial art of Budo, and alot of his moves are derived from it with a few originals mixed in, such as the Dumbo Drop, where he grabs an opponent then chucks them toward the ground after flying up about thirty feet into the air; another is the Corkscrew Shredder where he flies up then dives while spinning around toward his adversary. Being derived from Budo makes some of Malakai's fighting moves potentially deadly if used in a lethal manner.

Despite this, Malakai will not fight an opponent, magic or martial combat, unless forced into a situation where he must fight.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a274/Shin-Gozume/MalakaitheDarkcopy-1.png

EDIT: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2060570 <-----Newer sketch of Malakai, no colors yet. Use last one as a ref.

^ His appearance, minus the sword, also switch out his wings in there with dragon wings.

Someone needs to help me learn how to shorten links.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 23, 2009)

you're welcome. glade I could be of service....I have that set up for all my characters in the current series I'm writing.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shouden said:


> you're welcome. glade I could be of service....I have that set up for all my characters in the current series I'm writing.


 Sound exciting.  Anyone know is Nathan is even reading this? XD He's not really replying.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 23, 2009)

*shrug* I don't know. I haven't seen his name popping up on the Active Users list


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, maybe we should do this on our own if he's not really gonna do this? XD


----------



## Shouden (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know how we would decide who wins......maybe we could get together and do rock, paper, scissors...althrough, my girls probably would quit at that point.


----------



## Nathan Arngorn (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry you guys. Been a bit busy writing. It's beena bit hard for me, considering thart I still need 5 more people, to even out the tournament.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

well, if no one else enters, I can provide a couple more characters.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, I have 4 more characters if you want. The names aren't decided though. :/


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, peacemaker, you could give a couple, and I could give a couple....but let's wait a couple days or so before we toss them out there. give others a chance to join in.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 24, 2009)

Indeed, that's why I didn't post mine.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Since I wasn't late with the last one and you're still asking for more characters, here. I'll offer up another one of mine.

Name: Mark Alathus
Age: 50ish (he lost count)
Sex: Male
Species: Leopard, Snow
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 150ish.

*Appearance:*
- Traditionally colored for his race, with a white underbelly and a coat otherwise dappled with black spots on a mocha colored base.
- Dull yellow eyes, slitted.
- A tracery of minor scratches and scars cover his skin, but are usually hidden by his thick coat.
- His tail is long enough to reach the floor on flat surfaces. 

*Clothing/Personal Style:*
He wears a odd, mix matched selection of dirty clothes that are all stained with at least a little blood. They've been scrounged from various places and they're all either too tight or too loose. His pants are the only thing that fits just fine. If he finds something on a fallen foe that appears usable and he happens to like, he has no qualms about stripping an unconscious or dead person.

*Behavior and Personality:*
Totally twitchy guy. His ears are constantly moving at each new sound and his eyes look at everything. Both have been well trained to filter out the unnecessary noise and sights and focus on the important stuff. He always seems to be hungry and will eat most anything put in front of him, even eating out of the garbage when no other food is available. He tends to under-think things at times and acts before he has time to think. It's an advantage in most cases when you move as fast as he does, but leads to some awkward situations sometimes. As a person, he's suspicious of most everyone and trusts no one without long association. His voice, when he does speak, is rough and grates from lack of use.

*History:*
Not from this world originally, he fled his home universe after it became filled with zombies from a viral outbreak. He survived there on his own for close to ten years before stumbling onto the ruins of a science facility. Fighting and sneaking was a daily part of his life and in some aspects he's more animal then anthromorph anymore.

*Skills:*
- Extreme speed and reflexes. He can't dodge bullets directly, but when he's moving he's hard to target.
- Nearly immune to poisons. His immune system was extremely toughened from dealing with rotten and undercooked food for so long. 
- Improvised Weapon master. He can turn most anything he finds into a weapon.
- Stealthy when required. Not his best skill, but he can beat out most normal hearing.
- Trained Sight and Hearing. Honed to ignore what isn't dangerous and focus on what is.
- Can use firearms and advanced laser weapons.
- Hard to Kill. His spirit remains unbroken even if his body does. Can ignore quite a lot of pain.

*Weaknesses:*
- Freaked out by moths. 
- Caries very little with him at any one time other than a backpack stuffed with assorted survival gear and some food. 
- Doesn't plan very well beyond the immediate future. Often reacts before he thinks. 
- While he can use firearms and laser-type weapons, it has been years since he's had one that worked so his aim is poor.

A brawler and a survivor. I think he'd do rather well. Would definitely crush my other character in direct combat.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

alright, I'm tossing a third character that I've hardly used.

Here's Thomas Saunders. he's Laura's biological father.

*Full Name:* Thomas Quincy Saunders
*Height:* 7'0
*Weight:* 350lbs
*Eye Color:* Stormy Green
*Fur Color:* Black
*Specie:* Wolf
*Jobs Held:* CEO of Saunder's Software and Design, Professional Wrestler
*Sexual Orientation:* Straight
*Relatives:* Laura Graives (daughter)
*Other Abilities:* Wrestling training, lots of wrestling experience, was a champion back when wrestling was real.
*Favorite Weapons:* Hands
*Weaknesses:* Bad left knee
*Daily Clothes:* Tom usually strolls around in a nice suit and tie, but occassionally, you'll find him in a common t-shirt and jeans.
*Wrestling Uniform:* Thomas wore a pair of chaps and shorts when he wrestled. This costume earned him the ring name of "Midnight Outlaw"

I think it would be interesting to see Thomas go up against his daughter. In a fist fight, Laura would probably be able to beat Nicole, but I don't know about Thomas. He knows a lot of moves and techniques that Laura never learned in her martial arts training.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm, Hand to hand combat Thomas vs. Leif. I think that would be pretty epic.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it too late to submit...? ;_;


----------



## Shouden (Feb 28, 2009)

Peacemaker9669 said:


> Hmmm, Hand to hand combat Thomas vs. Leif. I think that would be pretty epic.



probably. I also think that if Laura were to go up against her daughter, that it would be a pretty close match. But, I don't think I'm going to submit Amanda Graives in this thing....too many Graives for one battle.


(hehehe...i just realized that Nicole's hero name is Death and her last name is Graives. No that wasn't on purpose, but it is kinda funny.)


----------



## Nathan Arngorn (Mar 3, 2009)

Not too late adelio, still need 3 more...


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 12, 2009)

Nathan Arngorn said:


> Name: (PLEASE!!!)
> A description of your character: (Species, Gender, Personality, etc. The more I have to work with the better)
> Height: (You don't give me it, you're going to be 2 feet tall.)
> Weight:
> ...



I've got a billion. Let me think a minute... Oh, I've got a good one! 

Name: Adolph Bismark

General Desc: A middle aged male Siberian tiger with a surprisingly strong physical build. 

Height: 6'7''

Weight: 313 lbs, mostly muscle.

Preferred weapon: Blunt objects (Sledgehammer, 2x4, concrete blocks,his belt, etc. mostly only as defense)

Clothes: Raggedy torn up jeans and t-shirts, no matter the weather. Does wear a signature diamond studded belt, which really doesn't fit outfit at all.

Weakness: Intelligent foes, enemies who come off as unharmed after being badly beaten, being outwitted.

He uses raw force to solve his problems, and it has yet to fail him. And yet he's a technically sound former Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) champion. He can easily take on a skilled swordsman with a lead pipe. Dark at heart, he's turned into more of a pure killer than anything else. His nose has been broken so many times he's lost 90% of his sense of smell, but he can feel even the slightest ground vibrations from others' footsteps. 


Love to see what you come up with, mon ami


----------



## Nathan Arngorn (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, what's up. I've got story in mind, and since Im sick, and the rought drafts are done, their going to be popping up pretty quickly. however, since I needed 3 more I added some of my Characters:

*Full Name:* Nerek Tarn
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 150lbs
*Eye Color:* Snowy Blue
*Fur Color:* White
*Species:* Panther
*Jobs Held:* Bullet Witch
*Sexual Orientation:* Gay
*Other Abilities:* Flurion - Agath. Leaves him very defenseless, but black tendrils explode out of him, empaling anything that they fly through.
*Favorite Weapons:* Aureen and Erion Demon possesses 9 mm, with extendable blades.
*Weaknesses:* Not good in close range combat. 

*Full Name:* Nathan Arngorn
*Height:* 6'3"
*Weight:* 280lbs
*Eye Color:* Close to blood red
*Scale Color:* Black
*Species:* Dragon
*Jobs Held:* Mercenary
*Sexual Orientation:* Bisexual
*Other Abilities:* Very good at tactical manuevers. knows how to blend in with dark area's
*Favorite Weapons:* Katana, spread across his back. Easy for him with close combat because he has firm scales
*Weaknesses:* underbelly, is very sensitive, can be taken down very quickly if you know where to hit.

*Full Name:* Lathellar ???
*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 120 lbs
*Eye Color:* Emerald Green
*Hair Color:* White
*Species:* Winged Elf
*Jobs Held:* Archer, Protecter of Elven village
*Sexual Orientation:* Bisexual, Male Preference
*Other Abilities:* Flying, knows secrets of the forest, speak to animals, request their help.
*Favorite Weapons:* Bow and Arrow
*Weaknesses:* Just as vulnerable as any human, he's just a lot faster.

Alrighty then! Expect the first round within a couple days!


----------



## Nathan Arngorn (Mar 27, 2009)

Oops, forgot something. Here's the List. It'll go 1 vs. 2, and so on.

Thomas Quincy Saunders
Rex Novastar
Mark Alathus
Larc Wildfang
Adolph Bismark
Malakai
Laura Marileen Graives
Nathan Arngorn
Horus
Nicole Adrien Graives
Dusty
Lu'alun
Asterion
Leif Swift Nguyen
Sparky Lucario
Nerek Tarn
I'd forgotten how many I needed, so Lathellar is gone


----------



## Shouden (Mar 27, 2009)

sweet! can't wait to read it.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Now this is an interesting line-up.

Mark Alathus vs. Larc Wildfang - That'll be an interesting fight for sure. Both are close quarters combatants and Mark can probably handle a pole just as well as Larc. I wonder about the ice abilities though. That could be trouble.

Lu'alun vs Dusty - This one looks to be slightly unfair to me, but it depends on how easily Dusty is freaked out. Lu'alun can probably keep him running around in circles until he's out of ammo. XD 

In any case, I can't wait to read about it either. I'd like to see this all going down.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 29, 2009)

All right, sounds good. Malakai vs. Bismark is looking like it's gonna be a bloodbath


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 29, 2009)

Volf said:


> All right, sounds good. Malakai vs. Bismark is looking like it's gonna be a bloodbath


 For both of them or just one? I think they could go either way.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> For both of them or just one? I think they could go either way.



They'll both get the utter hell kicked out of them, for sure. Brute strength characters usually do. I think Bismark might pull it off in the end though, because of his mixed styles. It usually throws people off when they have a hard time predicting which trick you're going to pull out of your bag. Although, if Malakai can stay in the air, he'd have a good advantage.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 29, 2009)

Laura could beat them both.  or Nicky.....I'm not sure about Thomas.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 31, 2009)

Yorokonde2 said:


> They'll both get the utter hell kicked out of them, for sure. Brute strength characters usually do. I think Bismark might pull it off in the end though, because of his mixed styles. It usually throws people off when they have a hard time predicting which trick you're going to pull out of your bag. Although, if Malakai can stay in the air, he'd have a good advantage.


 Well some of his moves involve using his wings as blunt weapons. *If you go to my page, a sketch of his latest update (His Wings) is there. Though it is in black and white. Those moves are mainly to swat away his opponents far enough to have room to make a clean jump into the air, where he might make himself hover, and rain kicks with his taloned feet.

It will be a interesting fight for sure.

EDIT: Look at Malakai's profile, I added the aforementioned image. Also, I picked out a theme song for the battle.

Tales of Symphonia - Full Force (Sylverant Random Fight).


----------



## Shouden (Mar 31, 2009)

Laura beat Major Motoko in a recent story, I wrote.  does that count for anything?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 1, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> Well some of his moves involve using his wings as blunt weapons. *If you go to my page, a sketch of his latest update (His Wings) is there. Though it is in black and white. Those moves are mainly to swat away his opponents...
> 
> ...I picked out a theme song for the battle.
> 
> Tales of Symphonia - Full Force (Sylverant Random Fight).



SKETCHES! I could use some of those! Sadly I still suck at drawing. I wonder how long I'll have to work b4 I get any good... ah, that's besides the point.

Yeah Yorokonde made the point with both characters getting the snot beaten out of 'em. I wouldn't expect much else actually  oh and lol, what's the song you had in mind?


----------



## Repiotou (Apr 1, 2009)

Volf said:


> SKETCHES! I could use some of those! Sadly I still suck at drawing. I wonder how long I'll have to work b4 I get any good... ah, that's besides the point.
> 
> Yeah Yorokonde made the point with both characters getting the snot beaten out of 'em. I wouldn't expect much else actually  oh and lol, what's the song you had in mind?


 If I had your email I could send you the song, and a few more. Tales of Symphonia was an awesome game.

EDIT: Use How to Draw type books to get yourself a base. If you're looking to draw Manga style pictures, I could recommend  a few, if not, it still wouldn't be a bad idea as a way to start yourself off before moving on up to semi-realism.


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Apr 6, 2009)

So what's happening with this? It's been like two weeks since the original poster said anything. I'd like to know. XD


----------



## Repiotou (Apr 10, 2009)

He was last active on the 5th. So who knows?


----------

